# The Music Genres That You Love To Hate



## Serge

In a jolly spirit of the Holiday Season,

Those of you who listen to music other than classical:

What are the styles that you like the least? (Or hate with a passion, if applicable?)

Because of the ten-entry limit and so many genres that possibly needed to be included, I didn't want to make it a poll. But decided not to waste a good option where people can get a gist of things at a glance.

Included are my personal pet peeves of a varying degree, from _don't care that much_ to _absolutely can't stand it_. (Not necessarily in the order listed.) Also, some of those styles I never really listened to (for the obvious reason), while others took quite a bit of listening (or at least trying to) for me to arrive at where I am with them now.

I will single out Post-rock on this list though. Can't take the vibe of it, don't know why. Reminds me of cemeteries too. (Could be the reason.) 

Speak of your own least favorites now or forever hold your piece! 

You can choose more than one option in the poll if you wish to.


----------



## Yoshi

Rap obviously.

And Christmas Carols annoy me to no end...


----------



## Aramis

I don't love to hate anything, I would gladly give up opportunity to hate bad music if it wouldn't exist at all.

First, I don't hate rap. It's music with less music in music than in normal music and if you look at it from proper point of view it's not bad thing.

What I hate is: pretentious genres of metal, infantile rock and roll, electronic dance music, minimalist pseudo-artistic easy listening stuff and obviously all those rihannas, but with exception of Akon because his work Right Now (Na Na Na) is best classical piece of XXIst century, it's high art:


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

Akon high art? Funny.

Besides, rap isn't a musical genre, it is a method of vocal delivery. Hip-hop would be the genre most commonly associated with rap. People need to stop judging hip-hop according to rock or jazz or classical music standards, because it isn't the same. Hip-hop is grounded on rhythm and poetry. Judge it for that. Another problem it has is the lack of good artists. There are a few very entertaining and interesting hip-hop artists, but they are rare as Pope poop. Yet, it exists.

All music genres have artists ranging from very good to extremely poor. One shouldn't refrain from those genres either way.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Some rap is very good - normally the stuff that doesn't get into the charts any more. All you tend to see now is a generic-looking video with a blinged-up and be-furred idiot in shades pointing his fingers about singing a generic-sounding song while the obligatory eye-candy writhes seductively around him and/or a big car. In other words, generic, safe 'rap' that is written from the safety of a generic Beverley Hills zero-taste mansion.

And as for that integrity-free zone otherwise known as 'r 'n' b' - don't even get me started...


----------



## Chris

Not on your list but I can't stand folk songs performed in a gooey sentimental way. The bit on the flutes at 57 seconds on this clip makes we want to take an axe to my computer


----------



## TresPicos

I used to like rap music, as in the gangsta rap and the acid jazz stuff of the early 90s, but then people like P Diddy showed up, and turned it all into C-rap.

Pity, that we couldn't vote for the most annoying genre of all, R & B.


----------



## Serge

Yes, by all means: mention, list and speak out of the genres that rub you the wrong way in the comments please. I meant to emphasize this point in my original post; don’t know if it quite came through though.

I simply tried to use the technical limitation of ten entries the best I could to give people the widest selection of genres to choose from, if only loosely based on my personal preferences. Hence hip-hop (yes, I know rap is somewhere in there) and R&B not making the cut. Sorry for that. 

Wow, what I’m wondering about now is if people whose favorite music classical music lovers feel so strongly about (rap, country), feel just as strongly about classical music. I wouldn’t be surprised at all.


----------



## Romantic Geek

I enjoy rap a lot more than I used to. Gangsta rap is clearly the best subgenre of the bunch, however, several rappers today deserve to be in the upper echelon of rappers and musicians in general. A lot of people forget the amount of work that producers put into these albums and works. A few special rappers are their own producers and do an incredible amount of good work. As unpopular as it may be on this board, the likes of Eminem, Kanye West, and Timbaland create music that is highly sophisticated in several aspects, and in my opinion, should be regarded as art music.

(Concerned about the subject matter? It's not like composers pre-1950 didn't have obscene texts! /sarcasm)

For me personally, I find country too whiny. If I'm going to listen to whiny music, I want to listen to Schubert instead 

I also for some reason cannot stand cool jazz...because, it's not cool!


----------



## Weston

If there is a hell and if I should ever find myself there, it will have a special chamber where I will be forced to listen to a kind of country-rap (otherwise known as c-rap.)

"I'm an illiterate ******* loser an' I'm proud
Gonna play that whiney guitar way up loud -- 

My life's ****ed UP!
And I (wicky-wicky) Plplplplplplplplplplpl!
Yo' my (wicky-wicky) Plplplplpl! Plplplplpl! "

Really life is too short for me to have to hear Enema or whatever he calls himself.

I'm not overly fond of Reggae either, however it doesn't make me want to go plunge a rusty screwdriver into my brain like rap or country. 

All other music genres have their own merits. I even like Hip-Hop if there is no moron talking through it. I think it's cool when seemingly disparate genre's intermingle.


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

The first few ones are instrumental Hip-Hop, then we have one of Avant-Garde Hip-Hop, one of Trip-Hop, one of Spoken Word Poetry, and the last two of Avant-Garde Hip-Hop/Rock.

The last one hangs more onto the Rock part than the Hip-Hop part, but you can still hear it. And I agree, Saul Williams does swear some, but he makes good points and in a nice way nonetheless. For those who liked Nujabes, a good way of transition is his collaboration with CYNE on the song named "Feathers". If you like that one, feel free to search more towards CYNE's album "Pretty Dark Things", but that's not for everyone.


----------



## Norse

I think my most hated genre at this point is R&B. It's not that the music itself is that much worse than a lot of other pop-genres, I think it's mixture of it having an extra strong connotation (for me) with bratty 14 year old girls (don't worry, the boys aren't any better) and that a couple of places that I visit frequently, like the gym where I work out, are always playing a radio station that only plays the same 8 crappy Rihanna/Akon/etc songs over and over and over again.

Just to clarify, I don't hate everything that could be sorted under R&B, for instance stuff that might lean towards soul.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Norse said:


> I think my most hated genre at this point is R&B. It's not that the music itself is that much worse than a lot of other pop-genres, I think it's mixture of it having an extra strong connotation (for me) with bratty 14 year old girls (don't worry, the boys aren't any better) and that a couple of places that I visit frequently, like the gym where I work out, are always playing a radio station that only plays the same 8 crappy Rihanna/Akon/etc songs over and over and over again.
> 
> Just to clarify, I don't hate everything that could be sorted under R&B, for instance stuff that might lean towards soul.


R&B, sure. Rythm and Blues, no. Rythm and Blues is good.:trp:






From a UK-based 70's funk group called Cymande.


----------



## jhar26

It's hard for me to say that I truly hate a genre because chances are that tomorrow I may hear someone who's active in that genre that I actually like. But in general I'm less impressed with popular music from the post MTV era than I was with the decades that came before it.


----------



## Serge

jhar26 said:


> It's hard for me to say that I truly hate a genre because chances are that tomorrow I may hear someone who's active in that genre that I actually like.


Well, I suppose it is possible that somebody someday will write an opera that I absolutely will love. I am not holding my fingers crossed though.


----------



## World Violist

Fusion, rap, country, punk, and Christmas carols are mine.


----------



## Iveforgottenmyoldpassword

haha, i knew most everybody on here would hate rap and country as much as i do.


----------



## jhar26

somerandomdude said:


> haha, i knew most everybody on here would hate rap and country as much as i do.


I don't hate country. But most music that is called country these days isn't really country anyway. It's pop music (and usually poor pop music at that) by people with boots and a cowboy hat. But country is essentially for whites what the blues is for blacks.


----------



## jhar26

Serge said:


> Well, I suppose it is possible that somebody someday will write an opera that I absolutely will love. I am not holding my fingers crossed though.


It should be one of your new year's resolutions to buy at least one opera set on cd or dvd per week until you have found one that you like.


----------



## Delicious Manager

The 'definition' of 'R&B' seems to have changed in recent years. It seems to have lost its previous definitions and now means 'any formulaic crap with an incessant beat performed by a child who would do better to spend more time in school'.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Delicious Manager;130017 said:


> The 'definition' of 'R&B' seems to have changed in recent years. It seems to have lost its previous definitions and now means 'any formulaic crap with an incessant beat performed by a child who would do better to spend more time in school'.


Yep - 'r 'n' b' is possibly the laziest and most brainless and worthless genre of push-button pop trash on the planet. Is real funky music too much for the kids these days or is it so far underground no-one in mainstream radio knows it actually still exists?


----------



## jhar26

> Yep - 'r 'n' b' is possibly the laziest and most brainless and worthless genre of push-button pop trash on the planet. Is real funky music too much for the kids these days or is it so far underground no-one in mainstream radio knows it actually still exists?


Well, calling something r&b has become a meaningless way of describing music, except maybe that they tend to use it for every black performer that sings a (usually mediocre) pop song.


----------



## ozradio

What is post-rock?


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré

ozradio said:


> What is post-rock?


Typically, non-rock music or very-experimental* fusion rock that is played with rock instrumentation. It tends to be mostly instrumental and evolve very slowly from a theme, often including ambient music elements.

*That's what they say.

A good example would be:


----------



## Art Rock

Rap, and country. Although I like country rock.


----------



## Serge

I have voted Post-rock, New Age, Progressive Metal, Cool Jazz and Christmas Carols.


----------



## Serge

jhar26 said:


> It should be one of your new year's resolutions to buy at least one opera set on cd or dvd per week until you have found one that you like.


Right, DVDs... Watching opera… Worst homework ever! 

But seriously, opera might be a bad example, because although a genre of classical music, it can be created in many different styles. Some of those styles one might actually like very much, therefore still a chance of some work (opera) eventually succeeding. But what if you hate the defining characteristics of a certain style - something that makes it what it is, the very essence of it. Can there then possibly be a chance that you'll ever like, let alone love, any work in that particular style? I honestly doubt it.


----------



## Sid James

Pure and simple - the genre I hate most is pop. I find it lowest common denominator stuff designed to sell more and earn a buck. All the others I can stand to a degree, I even listen to things like hip-hop, metal, punk, etc. on radio. I actually like techno and electro because they kind of chill me out. There's nothing much there, and that's good, especially if I have spent a heavy session listening to Carter's string quartets, or something like that...


----------



## Weston

ozradio said:


> What is post-rock?


Another perspective would be music played on instruments associated with rock but with all the enthusiasm and spirit of the rock genre removed.


----------



## jhar26

Serge said:


> Right, DVDs... Watching opera… Worst homework ever!
> 
> But seriously, opera might be a bad example, because although a genre of classical music, it can be created in many different styles. Some of those styles one might actually like very much, therefore still a chance of some work (opera) eventually succeeding. But what if you hate the defining characteristics of a certain style - something that makes it what it is, the very essence of it. Can there then possibly be a chance that you'll ever like, let alone love, any work in that particular style? I honestly doubt it.


No, there's always a chance. Over twenty years ago I bought a copy of John Coltrane's "A Love Supreme" because it was very cheap and it's considered one of the best jazz albums in history, so I thought to myself "I may just as well give this a try." It was (leaving aside some swing related stuff) the first instrumental jazz album I ever bought. The first time I listened to it I absolutely hated it. But I didn't accept that I hated it because I realized that the fault must be with me and not with the music. So I kept trying every three or four months without any positive result until FINALLY after two or three years it clicked with me and I all of a sudden loved it. I couldn't understand why I didn't like it before and since that day I've acquired many jazz albums that I absolutely adore. I'm not saying that something similar will happen with you and opera, but it's not impossible either.


----------



## jhar26

Andre said:


> Pure and simple - the genre I hate most is pop. I find it lowest common denominator stuff designed to sell more and earn a buck.


Well, millions of people enjoy listening to pop, so I'm sure that at least some of those that create it must also love it. Of course money has a lot to do with it, but on the other hand - who's to say that Lady Gaga doesn't actually enjoy making her records as much as her fans enjoy listening to them? Maybe Britney gets as big a kick out of "Oops, I did it Again" as Bob Dylan out of "Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowlands." It's not necessarily so that those so-called pop artists think "let's cheat people out of some more money" when they make a new record - that may be true when it comes to the business men within the industry that smoke the fat cigars, but many pop artists would probably be fans of other pop artists if instead of MTV stars they were working in the shop on the corner of the street.

So I don't agree with the line of thought that kids start playing in rock bands out of love for the music and that others start singing pop out of love for money. Just as Tom might get into rock out of admiration for Kurt Cobain his little sister may take up dancing lessons out of admiration for Janet Jackson. Of course, if that little sister ends up making it she'll earn a fortune because pop is indeed a money driven industry, but there's every chance that she also likes that type of music.

And rock is as much about image as pop in my opinion. Where pop artists are supposed to be lovable, cute and sexy (and these days vulgar) rock artists are supposed to be scruffy and angry. Whereas Lady Gaga's fans go nuts over the outrageous clothes she's wearing, Mick Jagger's fans brag about how many women he's slept with. When it comes down to it none of all that matters. Whether it's about the money, how much of the image that artists put forward is for real and how much of it is fake..... An old buddy of mine always used to say, "never lose sight of the fact that only one thing matters: It's all about what's in the grooves." 

But don't let me fool you into thinking that I actually like contemporary pop - 99% of it is indeed terrible. But I think that there has been some wonderful pop music in the past - the Beatles, the Beach Boys (kinda hard to argue against for example "Good Vibrations" I think), the songs from Burt Bacharach, the Phil Spector girl group and Righteous Brothers productions, Motown (as much pop as it is soul) and yes - even Abba. I believe there went as much skill in creating the best records of any of these people as is the case for the best rock oriented records. And since everyone seems to define the genre (as opposed to pop as in popular) of pop somewhat differently, I must add that I define it as tune-driven - it has to be about the melody line, or that has to be at least an essential part of it. So music that is all about the beat and not about the tune is not pop music for me, although a combination of the two (for example the Motown records) may qualify. Anyway, I like good pop music, but I don't think that what today is called pop is anywhere near as good as the best that the genre had to offer in the past. Basically the current crop just doesn't have what it takes.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Prog metal (especially Dream Theatre and Tool) is grotesquely pompous and contrived in the extreme so I'll go for that. New Age is a distant second for being so naff and dated.


----------



## Serge

Andre said:


> I actually like techno and electro because they kind of chill me out. There's nothing much there, and that's good, especially if I have spent a heavy session listening to Carter's string quartets, or something like that...


Excellent point! I too use some of my listening to similar end. For instance, I often listen to highly abrasive music just to clear my head. In fact, I am going to do it right now. Computer, play Schoenberg please! :lol:


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

Serge said:


> Excellent point! I too use some of my listening to similar end. For instance, I often listen to highly abrasive music just to clear my head. In fact, I am going to do it right now. Computer, play Schoenberg please! :lol:


It's ironic, his surname stands for "beautiful mountain". His music is so unlike his surname.


----------



## Serge

Yes, it is kinda ironic. I anybody should be called “Beautiful Mountain” on the merit of their music, it is Bruckner I think.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig

jhar26 said:


> No, there's always a chance. Over twenty years ago I bought a copy of John Coltrane's "A Love Supreme" because it was very cheap and it's considered one of the best jazz albums in history, so I thought to myself "I may just as well give this a try." It was (leaving aside some swing related stuff) the first instrumental jazz album I ever bought. The first time I listened to it I absolutely hated it. But I didn't accept that I hated it because I realized that the fault must be with me and not with the music. So I kept trying every three or four months without any positive result until FINALLY after two or three years it clicked with me and I all of a sudden loved it. I couldn't understand why I didn't like it before and since that day I've acquired many jazz albums that I absolutely adore. I'm not saying that something similar will happen with you and opera, but it's not impossible either.


I've had this experience with many things. Sometimes you need to learn the proper approach. I've purchased the album after your post and I intend to conduct an experiment - see how long it takes me to like it.

I have limited experience with jazz: Leszek Możdżer, Makoto Ozone, Miles Davies, Gary Burton, Marcus Miller and some other artists. So far I can't say I love said album, but I certainly don't hate it.

At the moment it's very hard for me to enjoy the percussion. It gives me the filling of swimming in a soup.

Also, is the album's mixing skewed or is sax supposed to be heard only from the left headphone and vice versa for the precussion? Because that makes my ears bleed after only 30 minutes of listening...

EDIT:

Will give it another try in the upcomming weeks. Back to Makoto.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

So, Rap and Country get all the hating. Interesting. I guess it's because they're the polar ends of the music taste scope.

For me, there are 2 genres: there's Classical music, then there's everything else (Popular). Popular is all the same to me, even though I detect differences in _styles_. But it's all equal to me, because I'm equally dispassionate about _all_ of it.


----------



## Jacob Singer

I literally like a little bit of everything, so I voted "post-rock" because most all of it is the same as rock that has already been written.


----------



## starry

jhar26 said:


> So I don't agree with the line of thought that kids start playing in rock bands out of love for the music and that others start singing pop out of love for money. Just as Tom might get into rock out of admiration for Kurt Cobain his little sister may take up dancing lessons out of admiration for Janet Jackson. Of course, if that little sister ends up making it she'll earn a fortune because pop is indeed a money driven industry, but there's every chance that she also likes that type of music.
> 
> And rock is as much about image as pop in my opinion. Where pop artists are supposed to be lovable, cute and sexy (and these days vulgar) rock artists are supposed to be scruffy and angry. Whereas Lady Gaga's fans go nuts over the outrageous clothes she's wearing, Mick Jagger's fans brag about how many women he's slept with. When it comes down to it none of all that matters. Whether it's about the money, how much of the image that artists put forward is for real and how much of it is fake..... An old buddy of mine always used to say, "never lose sight of the fact that only one thing matters: It's all about what's in the grooves."
> 
> But don't let me fool you into thinking that I actually like contemporary pop - 99% of it is indeed terrible. But I think that there has been some wonderful pop music in the past - the Beatles, the Beach Boys (kinda hard to argue against for example "Good Vibrations" I think), the songs from Burt Bacharach, the Phil Spector girl group and Righteous Brothers productions, Motown (as much pop as it is soul) and yes - even Abba. I believe there went as much skill in creating the best records of any of these people as is the case for the best rock oriented records. And since everyone seems to define the genre (as opposed to pop as in popular) of pop somewhat differently, I must add that I define it as tune-driven - it has to be about the melody line, or that has to be at least an essential part of it. So music that is all about the beat and not about the tune is not pop music for me, although a combination of the two (for example the Motown records) may qualify. Anyway, I like good pop music, but I don't think that what today is called pop is anywhere near as good as the best that the genre had to offer in the past. Basically the current crop just doesn't have what it takes.


I've heard alot of pop and I don't understand why some define it so narrowly. It really ends up being a huge melting pot of styles. Every genre really has it's own pop side. And the dichotomy people set up between pop and rock is often so artificial and is just done to denigrate 'pop' and inflate 'rock'. But the truth is it is very hard to define both 'rock' and 'pop', they are so vague as terms as to be virtually meaningless. Pop music is not just bubblegum pop and rock is not just heavy rock. To almost show up how silly it is people call some thing rock-pop or pop-rock.

And I agree and I have expressed elsewhere (maybe here I don't remember) that what some call 'rock' can be just as much about image, and what some call 'pop' can be quite artistic.

Pop music is still around in the west, but it no longer shows up so much as chart music like it has at points in the past. It's actually gone a bit more underground now, people often don't call it pop they call it indie or indie pop. This can be either synth music or guitar based music. Of course there are other places outside the 'west' as well. Most of it is very influenced by western pop of course. Thailand I think has been very impressive over the last decade producing well crafted songs that take western influences not just from the present but from past decades too. Pop music is the mainstream there and still seems quite dominant.


----------



## Xaltotun

There's so little music that I actually like, music that actually touches me, that I just cannot bother hating all the rest. It goes in one ear and goes out of the other. Does nothing to me.


----------



## Barking Spiderz

The word 'hate' implies a feeling that is all-consuming, passionate if you will. I certainly dont hate any type of music but I'd have been happy if most of it had never been made. Pop, r & b and rap dont bother me as most acts are shortlived and who takes them seriously anyway. Genres, or rather many of the po-faced bands in them, that get my goat are those who take themselves seriously and/or who are taken seriously by critics and fans regardless of music they make. Some guilty parties in my book are Radiohead, U2, Coldplay, REM, Joy Division, Clash, Dream Theater, Creed, Iron Maiden, Springsteen, Yngwie Malmsteen, Green Day, Manic Street Preachers, Pearl Jam, RATM......


----------



## starry

I don't love to hate genres, that would be a bit silly imo. There can be good music in any genre. I can love to hate some films and popular music artists which/who I think can be overhyped and merely popular through fashion.


----------



## Edward Elgar

Cool Jazz shouldn't be included in such a list of banal genres, it's good.

I'm glad to see some contempt for carols!


----------



## Serge

Edward Elgar said:


> Cool Jazz shouldn't be included in such a list of banal genres, it's good.


I am sorry, folks, this will probably invalidate my poll to some extent but I just have to correct the mistake that I've made. Edward Elgar is right: "Cool" Jazz should read "Smooth" Jazz instead. That's what happens when you don't listen to any of those for too long a time.  I still don't remember how cool the "Cool" jazz is but I'm quite sure that it wasn't the one that I rebelled against.


----------



## TRendfrey

starry said:


> I don't love to hate genres, that would be a bit silly imo. There can be good music in any genre. I can love to hate some films and popular music artists which/who I think can be overhyped and merely popular through fashion.


I have to agree with you. Although, the hyping up gets to the point where it is just all bad.


----------



## Conor71

I dont really dislike any music intensely and have reasonably wide tastes perhaps  - the genres I find least appealing from the list are Prog Metal, Rap and Christmas Carols! .


----------



## Conor71

starry said:


> I don't love to hate genres, that would be a bit silly imo. There can be good music in any genre. *I can love to hate some films and popular music artists which/who I think can be overhyped and merely popular through fashion.*


I'd be interested to hear some examples  - I don't think something being popular/over-hyped is a sensible reason to dislike anything though, sometimes there are good reasons why some films and artists have wide appeal?.


----------



## haydnfan

For me, country. I don't really care for it, which by itself doesn't mean much. But the abundance of country on the radio here to the exclusion of nearly all else has frustrated me.


----------



## KJohnson

There is something about those childish, naive and murderously silly Christmas carols that I could never cope with. Every Christmas we're submitted to this torture with our consent. )


----------



## starthrower

Cool jazz is not the same thing as smooth jazz. The cool jazz sound was pioneered in the 1950s by Miles Davis, Gerry Mulligan, Jimmy Guiffre, Paul Desmond, among others. 

Smooth jazz is hardly jazz at all. It's watered down instrumental pop music aimed for airplay on commercial radio stations. Kenny G, and the like.


----------



## chillowack

What's amazing to me is that Rap "wins" by a landslide, and yet I hear it _everywhere I go_, like it's the most popular genre in the world.


----------



## Void Eater

While my least favorite style of music is the heavy metal/modern hardcore fusion genre metalcore, on this list it would be christmas carrols. So horible it doesn't deserve to be capitalized.


----------



## Serge

It never fails to crack me up that Christmas Carols are beating both New Age and Progressive Metal in the public perception "hate" category. Who do we need to thank that they are only being played seasonally? God? Can you imagine listening to those all year long? That genre would literally go off the charts then! And no Rap would ever stand a chance in hell in that case.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

How about crunkcore?
Like this.
Its 15 minutes of fame are probably about up, but this little fad is pretty much the perfect storm of horrible things.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

regressivetransphobe said:


> How about crunkcore?
> Like this.
> Its 15 minutes of fame are probably about up, but this little fad is pretty much the perfect storm of horrible things.


Yeah, those bands are about the worst thing to ever happen in the history of mankind... I'm afraid to click your link to be frank, but at the same time curious to see which disaster you chose to post, what to do...


----------



## John Browne

Rap and county (except Johnny Cash).


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Twee pop is the worst genre ever and it has the worst fans. But admittedly it is the logical conclusion of indie (repackaged old pop music for white skinny "hip" dorks).


----------



## Ravndal

Country and Christmas carols. Definitely.


----------



## deggial

indie pop not included?!


----------



## Mesa

^What he said. I've no beef with any genre listed, but indie pop needs to go fly a kite.

Christmas carols are acceptably hammy, i have no issue with cranking out God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen on the organ.

Speaking of, Chet Atkins must be one of the most gentlemanly musicians of all time. I did once find most country and western insufferable, but Atkins and Merle Travis are great, and John Prine is a superb songwriter. Even Parton gets intermittent stereo time.


----------



## moody

I wouldn't know them if I heard them---apart from country and carols.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Christmas carols for sure.....

Kinda like Prog Country Metal Jazz Fusion and glad that wasn't listed!


----------



## Arsakes

Post-rock (? - voted anyway!), Progressive Metal, Punk.

Let's analayze which *Country* is actually bad and horrible.

1. Country music mostly speaks about reality, not wishful thinking or weirdness. Problems?
2. Artistic Country is quite good, like Rockabilly, Bluegrass and some good vocal ones (mostly in 50s till 80s). Problems?

So I write the name of 30 country singers. Tell me which one do you dislike.

Barbara Mandrell
Lynn Anderson 
Bill Monroe (Bluegrass)
Bobby Bare
Carlene Carter
Connie Smith
Frank Ifield
Hank Williams Sr.
Hank Williams Jr.
Jody Miller
Johnny Cash
Willie Nelson
Martina Mcbride
Marty Robbins
Patsy Cline
Trisha Yearwood
Wanda Jackson (-)
Alison Krauss
Carl Smith
George Jones
Alabama
Roger Miller
Jerry Lee Lewis
Gath Brooks (-)
Carrie Underwood (-)
Shania Twain (-)
Dolly Parton (-)
LeAnn Rimes (-)
Miranda Labert (-- lolwut?!)
Taylor Swift (-- lolwut?!)

(-): I don't like the voice or style
(--): Abomination!


----------



## Arsakes

*Imelda May* & *Darrel Higham* are such nice couple


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I used to like Johnny Cash, LeAnn Rimes and some others (John Denver and Allan Jackson) a lot, not as much now, but I am still very far from hating them.

As for what I *love* to hate, and never miss an opportunity to tell about it, is RAP, of course. What particularly puts me off, is _European_ rap. I can understand why it would flourish in America, since that is where the ghettoes, the "gangstas" and the angry minorities are, (no offense to our American members, it's simply a fact). But why would Europeans abandon their own wonderful musical traditions, both classical and non-classical (rock, metal, folk music etc.) for the sake of this, totally alien to them, "culture" of the lower social classes, is beyond my understanding.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'll vote for Slim Dusty


----------



## deggial

SiegendesLicht said:


> But why would Europeans abandon their own wonderful musical traditions, both classical and non-classical (rock, metal, folk music etc.) for the sake of this, totally alien to them, "culture" of the lower social classes, is beyond my understanding.


do you mean white European rap, then? because there are ghettos in Europe all right. In my experience it's like this: people who live in the same community tend to listen to similar music, eat similar things, dress similarly. Here in the UK if you live in housing estates or deprived areas your cultural background tends to mash together - black, white, Asian, everybody will listen to similar things and identify with similar attitudes, in many ways it is a _new_ culture. For instance I know Eastern Europeans who would rather listen to hip hop than, say, indie rock, because they feel more kinship with people of similar social standing and similar attitude towards life and society. Same goes for Asian kids - they might stay with Hindi music, or they might migrate towards hip hop and r'n'b.

now in a student-y or slightly middle class (or with middle class aspirations) neighbourhood you will see a shift in what is listened to almost across the board (I know from many co-workers that, sadly, Coldplay is liked by people of most ethnic backgrounds...). Basically, people will listen to what they are used to, to what they hear everyday or to what their friends and people from work listen to. If you didn't listen to, say, classical since you were a kid, it's rather unlikely you will pick it up later on, unless you study music or you move in a circle where they listen to such. It's a matter of education and there are a lot of Europeans who are ignorant of their cultures, perhaps willingly so (many might equate classical music with middle class "wankers" and shun it without a further thought).


----------



## Kleinzeit

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I'll vote for Slim Dusty











...........................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

You could be right there.... thought I'd post some classic Slim in case you need to hear.


----------



## Bone

Just wanted to point out two things: (1) America is the home to many things, including angry minorities, but by no means are ghettos exclusive to the U.S. (although rap apparently is a product of American funk and freestyle poetry) and (2) while the thread uses "hate," the poll used "least favorite." I strongly dislike rap, but I don't hate it - the roots of funk and poetry are two forms of artistic expression that I truly love (give me James Brown over Schubert any day).


----------



## Mesa

SiegendesLicht said:


> As for what I *love* to hate, and never miss an opportunity to tell about it, is RAP, of course. What particularly puts me off, is _European_ rap. I can understand why it would flourish in America, since that is where the ghettoes, the "gangstas" and the angry minorities are, (no offense to our American members, it's simply a fact). But why would Europeans abandon their own wonderful musical traditions, both classical and non-classical (rock, metal, folk music etc.) for the sake of this, totally alien to them, "culture" of the lower social classes, is beyond my understanding.


A stellar display of bigotry/titanic stupidity, once again on the subject of rap, well done.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

......................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mesa said:


> A stellar display of bigotry/titanic stupidity, once again on the subject of rap, well done.


Thank you, sir. I knew you would enjoy it.



deggial said:


> do you mean white European rap, then? because there are ghettos in Europe all right.


Well, I don't particularly like either the idea of Europeans abandoning their own musical traditions and turning to rap instead, or the presence of angry minorities in European lands.


----------



## Zabirilog

Jingle bells, jingle bells... -.-


----------



## Crudblud

People who love to hate are mentally ill.


----------



## DeepR

I like some John Denver songs, my favorite is Calypso, does that count as country?


----------



## cwarchc

I don't "hate" any music
I may not "get it" or "like it"
But that's down to me 
not the music
Everybody to their own
It's what makes the world interesting


----------



## DeepR

Ambient is my most favorite genre in music along with classical music. Everything else comes at considerable distance.

What I hate most of everything is not rap or hip-hop per se, but the commercial rap in recent times with the "auto tune" effects to the voice.


----------



## starry

The standard way to hate on a genre is just to pick out something that's famous and crappy and say all things in that genre are like that without actually getting to know it deeper. Just about everyone has been guilty of that I'm sure, including me.


----------



## apricissimus

I don't understand how anyone can listen to country music. Even supposedly "good" country music, I just can't tolerate it.

I also think most hip-hop is just idiotic. And the good stuff (which is a distinct minority) doesn't excite me at all.


----------



## Ebab

The Christmas songs and pieces of the Bavarian-Austrian-Tyrolean tradition is the main thing that keeps me connected with the holiday (the family get-together is lovely and fun, but we always find an occasion). This music is truly earthy, modest and spiritual, helps me remember what the season is actually about. 

Mr. Hörtnagel, who is one of the leading Classical impresarios in Munich and now in his 80s, each Advent brings together young traditional folk duos, trios and ensembles in the monastery of Polling for an enjoyable, contemplative afternoon – and he might even join in with his Double bass. My husband and I wouldn’t want to miss it for the world.


----------



## Ebab

SiegendesLicht said:


> As for what I *love* to hate, and never miss an opportunity to tell about it, is RAP, of course. What particularly puts me off, is _European_ rap. I can understand why it would flourish in America, since that is where the ghettoes, the "gangstas" and the angry minorities are, (no offense to our American members, it's simply a fact). But why would Europeans abandon their own wonderful musical traditions, both classical and non-classical (rock, metal, folk music etc.) for the sake of this, totally alien to them, "culture" of the lower social classes, is beyond my understanding.


In this regard, I fail to see the difference between Rock and Rap. Both were invented in the U.S., both went to Europe relatively quickly, as popular cultures have since WWII ... Personally I don't care for neither but regarding the evolution, what precisely is the difference?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Ebab said:


> The Christmas songs and pieces of the Bavarian-Austrian-Tyrolean tradition is the main thing that keeps me connected with the holiday (the family get-together is lovely and fun, but we always find an occasion). This music is truly earthy, modest and spiritual, helps me remember what the season is actually about.


Sounds truly wonderful! Now, _that_ (together with classical and a lot of other music, including some rock, which by now has branched out into a hundred various styles, some of them distinctly European) is what our culture, our music is like: beautiful, melodious, crafted with talent, skill and love, requiring good mastery of one's instrument and fostering a peaceful togetherness. Rap and the "culture" surrounding it is totally opposite to all that: ugly, primitive, relying more on a monotonous beat than on melody, promoting thuggery, crime, obscenity (I have never heard any other music style, where pretty much every fifth word was an obscene one), racism ("kill ******" "kill the cops" etc), misogyny, sagging pants, graffiti tags and other suchlike degeneracy. And since rap is totally opposite to everything that is dear to me in music and general culture, my sentiments for it are also diametrically opposed to my sentiments for, say, Wagner or Schubert.

It's not about the fact that a music style has been imported from the US, it is about the _quality_ of the import.

That is why it also exasperates me to see the very same young Europeans of whom one might expect to appreciate their own music - and some of it is the best music that mankind has ever brought forth! - the most, exchange it for something that lowly. At least it will never belong in my house, that's for sure!


----------



## AndreasFink

SiegendesLicht said:


> , racism ("kill ******" "kill the cops" etc),


So, it is obviously, who are the REAL racists. And actually always were, only without any possibility to do anything.


----------



## Schubussy

SiegendesLicht said:


> Rap and the "culture" surrounding it is totally opposite to all that: ugly, primitive, relying more on a monotonous beat than on melody, promoting thuggery, crime, obscenity (I have never heard any other music style, where pretty much every fifth word was an obscene one), racism ("kill ******" "kill the cops" etc), misogyny, sagging pants, graffiti tags and other suchlike degeneracy. And since rap is totally opposite to everything that is dear to me in music and general culture, my sentiments for it are also diametrically opposed to my sentiments for, say, Wagner or Schubert.


And all metal is satan worshipping noise!


----------



## Ebab

SiegendesLicht said:


> Sounds truly wonderful! Now, _that_ (together with classical and a lot of other music, including some rock, which by now has branched out into a hundred various styles, some of them distinctly European) is what our culture, our music is like: beautiful, melodious, crafted with talent, skill and love, requiring good mastery of one's instrument and fostering a peaceful togetherness. Rap and the "culture" surrounding it is totally opposite to all that: ugly, primitive, relying more on a monotonous beat than on melody, promoting thuggery, crime, obscenity (I have never heard any other music style, where pretty much every fifth word was an obscene one), racism ("kill ******" "kill the cops" etc), misogyny, sagging pants, graffiti tags and other suchlike degeneracy. And since rap is totally opposite to everything that is dear to me in music and general culture, my sentiments for it are also diametrically opposed to my sentiments for, say, Wagner or Schubert.
> 
> It's not about the fact that a music style has been imported from the US, it is about the _quality_ of the import.
> 
> That is why it also exasperates me to see the very same young Europeans of whom one might expect to appreciate their own music - and some of it is the best music that mankind has ever brought forth! - the most, exchange it for something that lowly. At least it will never belong in my house, that's for sure!


I don't mean to drag this along unduly, so I will try to keep this brief, rest my case, and agree to disagree.

Rap is a popular musical genre like many others. "Attitude" and "shock the parents" may be calculated, but it's part of the game, also in many forms of Rock. "Quality" is very subjective; I'd feel similarly about, say, Techno, but that's just my opinion. "Degenerate" is not a word I ever use describing art.

Rap has long arrived in Europe. European artists use it to tell stories of their own experience, express their own thoughts, things that are of value to them, in their own language. To me as a German, that's a relatively new thing; when I was young, everything popular was in English. It was cool when the guys tried it in German. Some German rappers have a way with the language; it's relevant, it's genuine, and it can even be poetic.

Once in a while, I enjoy a _Tag am Meer_.


----------



## Arsakes

Schubussy said:


> And all metal is satan worshipping noise!


So it seems.......


----------



## Mesa

@SiegendesLicht 

So the majority of rock that isn't "European" isn't beautiful, melodious and crafted with skill, talent and love? 

I think that forum Stormfront is still open, y'know.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I don't like excessive use of sub-genres but country music needs it more than most as it dooms some decent music for being guilty by association. 

Mention 'country' to nay-sayers and they immediately think purveyors of over-produced supper-club schmaltz like Dolly Parton or MOR crossover lightweights such as Garth Brooks. I used to be the same until I was pointed in the direction of the Flying Burrito Brothers, Poco, Pure Prairie League and the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band and also later 'alt-country' outfits like the Jayhawks, Freakwater, Uncle Tupelo and Whiskeytown - most of that lot may be of a more rock-oriented persuasion but they are still far closer to the soil and the genuine spirit of American roots music than artists such as Kenny Rogers or, heaven help us, Billy Ray Cyrus.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Mesa said:


> @SiegendesLicht
> 
> So the majority of rock that isn't "European" isn't beautiful, melodious and crafted with skill, talent and love?


Where did I say that? This:






or this:






is wonderful in my opinion. Just not rap.



> I think that forum Stormfront is still open, y'know.


Oh, thanks for the invitation :tiphat: but I am afraid they are not my kind of crowd.


----------



## Radames

Should rap even count as music? Without melody or harmony should it be considerd to be music?


----------



## Chrythes

SiegendesLicht said:


> Where did I say that? This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is wonderful in my opinion. Just not rap.
> 
> Oh, thanks for the invitation :tiphat: but I am afraid they are not my kind of crowd.


Wasn't the point of asking if all metal is essentially satanic to question your prejudice against a _whole genre_?


----------



## mtmailey

Rap is not that great but there are great rappers but i do not like negative or depressing raps.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Radames said:


> Should rap even count as music? Without melody or harmony should it be considerd to be music?


It evolved mainly from the propulsion of disco/funk and also the rhythmic spoken word 'street' poetry with musical backing (i.e. the Last Poets and Gil Scott Heron) so as a musical genre it is valid. However, it's painted itself into a corner because of its customary sparse instrumentation which is comprised mainly from sampling snippets of other artists' music and repetitive rhythm box percussion, which is probably why a lot of current non-crossover rap sounds hardly any different to the original stuff when it first came out over 25 years ago.


----------



## Op.123

How can you dislike Christmas carols...


----------



## Op.123

I voted everything but Christmas carols...


----------



## mtmailey

Radames said:


> Should rap even count as music? Without melody or harmony should it be considerd to be music?


THAT IS A GOOD QUESTION. but they put it in the music section.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Burroughs said:


> How can you dislike Christmas carols...


Well try singing this at Christmas and see how it goes............ see just doesn't work!

"Christmas where the gum trees grow, 
There is no frost and there is no snow, 
Christmas in Australia's hot - 
Cold and frosty's what it's not! 
When the bloom on the Jacaranda tree is here, 
Christmas time is near."


----------



## oogabooha

Radames said:


> Should rap even count as music? Without melody or harmony should it be considerd to be music?


Yes. Just because there isn't counterpoint going on or something, doesn't mean that it isn't valid. People don't rap in monotone, so they do have some sort of pitch that gets changed when they rap and articulate words differently. Also, the beats and samples that they use obviously supply some melodic function to the music. Rhythm is also a factor that classifies something as music, not just melody; would you consider percussion ensemble pieces for unpitched percussion "not music" because there is no melody or harmony?


----------



## Schubussy

Radames is getting rap mixed up with drone (which I'd still argue is music, and sometimes very good music too.)


----------



## Arsakes

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Well try singing this at Christmas and see how it goes............ see just doesn't work!
> 
> "Christmas where the gum trees grow,
> There is no frost and there is no snow,
> Christmas in Australia's hot -
> Cold and frosty's what it's not!
> When the bloom on the Jacaranda tree is here,
> Christmas time is near."


I knew it. You're cruel!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Arsakes said:


> I knew it. You're cruel!


I try hard to be good.................... sometimes!


----------



## armin

I wouldn't personally consider rap as a "music genre" you know...and pop music-at least these days- i think is nothing but stupid words and music expressing just about sex and lust .I respect rock for it sometimes speaks about social problems as well but i have no respect for rap or pop...and sorry to speak so frankly but that's just what i think!


----------



## Jobis

armin said:


> I wouldn't personally consider rap as a "music genre" you know...and pop music-at least these days- i think is nothing but stupid words and music expressing just about sex and lust .I respect rock for it sometimes speaks about social problems as well but i have no respect for rap or pop...and sorry to speak so frankly but that's just what i think!


I think there is plenty of good rap music. The problem is most people (at least in this thread) seem to be a bit ignorant.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Double post....


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I have honestly listened to the above posted video and have not found it to be much different from the rest of the genre, maybe a little better than some, but still nothing to hear a second time. There are hardly any swear words, but the lyrics (I have also honestly looked them up) are a bunch of nonsense anyway. Besides, those rapers have a way of pronouncing words ending in -er that to my ears sounds like a linguistic rape. 

There is something else to that rap "culture": at least from my experience on both sides of the Atlantic, it is almost exclusively the rap and generic pop (which nowadays has a heavy admixture of rap too) crowd that lets their music blare from their cars at skull-piercing and ear-jarring volumes that make everything else around it vibrate. The rock and metal fans sure like their music loud, but most of them seem to possess enough decency to limit their enjoyment to places where it can't hurt other people. Not so with the rappers. 

And now I am going to heal my ears with Schumann...


----------



## Jobis

SiegendesLicht said:


> I have honestly listened to the above posted video and have not found it to be much different from the rest of the genre, maybe a little better than some, but still nothing to hear a second time. There are hardly any swear words, but the lyrics (I have also honestly looked them up) are a bunch of nonsense anyway. Besides, those rapers have a way of pronouncing words ending in -er that to my ears sounds like a linguistic rape.
> 
> There is something else to that rap "culture": at least from my experience on both sides of the Atlantic, it is almost exclusively the rap and generic pop (which nowadays has a heavy admixture of rap too) crowd that lets their music blare from their cars at skull-piercing and ear-jarring volumes that make everything else around it vibrate. The rock and metal fans sure like their music loud, but most of them seem to possess enough decency to limit their enjoyment to places where it can't hurt other people. Not so with the rappers.
> 
> And now I am going to heal my ears with Schumann...


Its not a bunch of nonsense at all, its a different language to the classical one, true, but it is in no way more shallow or insincere than anything by Schumann. I think you need to distinguish between rap music and its listeners. Otherwise I could easily assert that all classical listeners are upper-class snobbish homosexuals.


----------



## Jobis

I should add that if you care you should definitely check out these links.

http://www.rapanalysis.com/2013/02/first-chapter-check-out-my-melody-how.html

http://rapgenius.com/posts/1669-The-rapper-s-flow-encyclopedia


----------



## OboeKnight

I generally avoid rap and country, but there are times when they aren't bad. I really think the only thing rap is good for is dancing...not actual dancing, but the dancing that passes for dancing these days lol. And country can be alright every now and again.


----------



## moody

Jobis said:


> Its not a bunch of nonsense at all, its a different language to the classical one, true, but it is in no way more shallow or insincere than anything by Schumann. I think you need to distinguish between rap music and its listeners. Otherwise I could easily assert that all classical listeners are upper-class snobbish homosexuals.


Yes,mostly we are.
It is certainly a different language from classical--a rubbish language.


----------



## Jobis

moody said:


> Yes,mostly we are.
> It is certainly a different language from classical--a rubbish language.


well thats like... your opinion man.

(also as for being upper-class and/or snobbish and/or homosexual: speak for yourself!)


----------



## moody

Jobis said:


> well thats like... your opinion man.
> 
> (also as for being upper-class and/or snobbish and/or homosexual: speak for yourself!)


Is that special rap speak ?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Jobis said:


> Otherwise I could easily assert that all classical listeners are upper-class snobbish homosexuals.


Do you have anything against the upper class or against homosexuals?


----------



## norman bates

I hope that the eighteen who have voted cool jazz were considering the option as "smooth jazz".


----------



## Jobis

moody said:


> Is that special rap speak ?


Your signature quote is looking quite ironic right now.


----------



## moody

Jobis said:


> Your signature quote is looking quite ironic right now.


I would have thought it would be of special interest to you.


----------



## Jobis

moody said:


> I would have thought it would be of special interest to you.


:lol: I didn't mean to insinuate anything, really! (well maybe a little bit)


----------



## Celloissimo

I don't listen to rap much, but I have heard the occasional song with some pretty brilliant and poignant lyricism. It's easier to appreciate when it isn't purely just "b*tches, money, and weed"


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

time to chill- looks like it was wet too different Genre time


----------



## elgar's ghost

If it can be dignified by being classed as a genre then I'd probably nominate musak, especially all that insipid garbage that came through the phone when you were put on hold. 

Supermarkets were/are also renowned for piping musak through - as if the supermarket shopping experience isn't sufficiently miserable anyway - but thankfully my local one occasionally plays stuff more to my liking: Dr. John, David Bowie ('Kooks', would you believe?), Temptations, Talking Heads....better than some jukeboxes I've known, in fact.


----------



## Op.123

I hate most popular music but I hate them rappers most of all. They don't make music they make noise.


----------



## TrevBus

I know they are probably part of COUNTRY but Hillbilly and Blue Grass. Blue Grass, is kind of iffy but as a Whole, no.


----------



## millionrainbows

I'd like to buy the World a Coke....

I can't stand it when Kate Whatshername sings God Bless America...Kate Smith! That's it!

I detest *Sgt. Barry Sadler's *_"Those Brave Men...bompitty bom bom bom bomm...of the Green Berets!_

*Lee Greenwood, *country music star from...New Jersey? and his stupid anthem "And I'm Proud to Be an Americunnn...where at least I know I'm free! And I'll proudly STAND UP...bah bah bahhhh!...next to you and defend her still today, 'cause there ain't no doubt, I love this land...God Bless the USA!!! sob, sob, whimper...

O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming...and the rocket's red glare...the bombs bursting in air_*...OH GOD MY LEG THEY BLEW MY FRIGGIN' LEG OFF! AHHHHH!*_


----------



## TrevBus

millionrainbows said:


> I'd like to buy the World a Coke....
> 
> I can't stand it when Kate Whatshername sings God Bless America...Kate Smith! That's it!
> 
> I detest *Sgt. Barry Sadler's *_"Those Brave Men...bompitty bom bom bom bomm...of the Green Berets!_
> 
> *Lee Greenwood, *country music star from...New Jersey? and his stupid anthem "And I'm Proud to Be an Americunnn...where at least I know I'm free! And I'll proudly STAND UP...bah bah bahhhh!...next to you and defend her still today, 'cause there ain't no doubt, I love this land...God Bless the USA!!! sob, sob, whimper...
> 
> O'er the ramparts we watched, were so gallantly streaming...and the rocket's red glare...the bombs bursting in air_*...OH GOD MY LEG THEY BLEW MY FRIGGIN' LEG OFF! AHHHHH!*_


Glad you got all that off your chest. Feel better now?


----------



## adam

Whatever genre that group/artist Everlast falls into.


----------



## apricissimus

millionrainbows said:


> *Lee Greenwood, *country music star from...New Jersey? and his stupid anthem "And I'm Proud to Be an Americunnn...where at least I know I'm free! And I'll proudly STAND UP...bah bah bahhhh!...next to you and defend her still today, 'cause there ain't no doubt, I love this land...God Bless the USA!!! sob, sob, whimper...


The DJ at my brother's wedding played this song as the last song of the reception. (No, it was not requested by my brother or by his wife, and there wasn't any other country music played up to that point.) What a strange, strange, awful choice of a song to play at a wedding.


----------



## AndyS

I think metal is about the only genre of music I haven't been able to find something to enjoy in


----------



## Garlic

From the list, Christmas carols are easily the worst. Such dreary, banal melodies. Christmas pop music is even worse though.

I try to appreciate metal but the whole dark/extreme/aggressive aesthetic is really off-putting to me. It reminds me of angry, small minded, testosterone filled teenage boys. If I could get over that hangup I'm sure I could find plenty to enjoy in the music.


----------



## violadude

I honestly don't really hate any genre. The only thing I really hate is vapid, overproduced, decadent corporate cash in mainstream music. Pretty much whatever you hear on the radio or American idol or whatever these days. 

I really hate to sound cliche or like a "hipster" but it's just true with me. Mainstream radio music encompasses many genres from rock to rap to electronica and it makes all these genres sound like meaningless crap. But underneath the mainstream versions of all of these genres that you find on the radio is a world of music in each respective genre that is worth exploring. You just have to get past the crap on the radio.

Sorry if that sounded incoherent, it's 3 in the morning.

Long story short, radio music of all genres suck, non radio music of all genres ranges from decent to awesome and is worth exploring.


----------



## millionrainbows

TrevBus said:


> Glad you got all that off your chest. Feel better now?


Yeah, me & brotagonist are gonna go play darts now.


----------



## millionrainbows

apricissimus said:


> The DJ at my brother's wedding played this song as the last song of the reception. (No, it was not requested by my brother or by his wife, and there wasn't any other country music played up to that point.) What a strange, strange, awful choice of a song to play at a wedding.


That is a greatly humorous story, apricummus. Thank you...he he....


----------



## millionrainbows

adam said:


> Whatever genre that group/artist Everlast falls into.


I thought they made boxing shorts...


----------



## mtmailey

View attachment 21352
They forget to put crap music on the list.


----------



## Bix

Sorry to whom ever this may offendeth but country music (not as in bucolic) makes me shudder with repulsion


----------



## Schubussy

I don't understand all the hate country gets, I like a lot of it.


----------



## millionrainbows

I choose to say I "hate" death metal, the kind with the "cookie monster" vocals. Although, I do think certain rhythmic elements are interesting, especially when combined with noise-gating effects.

Certain country music I can't stand, but certain types I like, so "country" being hated as a blanket-genre denotes to me a cultural blind-spot on the hater's part, perhaps a form of socio/cultural elitism.

Ahh...death! Darkness!


----------



## apricissimus

millionrainbows said:


> Certain country music I can't stand, but certain types I like, so "country" being hated as a blanket-genre denotes to me a cultural blind-spot on the hater's part, perhaps a form of socio/cultural elitism.


Surely it's possible to actually hate country music... even if it's music that _you_ like! (Hard to imagine, I know!)


----------



## millionrainbows

apricissimus said:


> Surely it's possible to actually hate country music... even if it's music that you like! (Hard to imagine, I know!)


Oh, I see...because it could reveal someone's background as white trailer trash! Of course!


----------



## neoshredder

RAP, punk, and country.


----------



## GreenMamba

Neoshredder doesn't like rap? Who knew?


----------



## violadude

neoshredder said:


> RAP, punk, and country.


What's wrong with punk?


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> What's wrong with punk?


The better question is what is wrong with country. Punk is like the less talented version of rock. I just have a bias against country.


----------



## jdk

I actually get depressed listening to pop music, today's music anyway. It's just so bad :/ Also feel the same towards rap music.


----------



## starry

jdk said:


> I actually get depressed listening to pop music, today's music anyway. It's just so bad :/ Also feel the same towards rap music.


That's too big a generalisation though, there is a world of music. Maybe what you hear on the radio is bad but that doesn't mean it all has to be.


----------



## neoshredder

starry said:


> That's too big a generalisation though, there is a world of music. Maybe what you hear on the radio is bad but that doesn't mean it all has to be.


Where is this great pop music nowadays that's not being played on the radio? I would be interested.


----------



## starry

neoshredder said:


> Where is this great pop music nowadays that's not being played on the radio? I would be interested.


I'd say in the West indie pop is probably more interesting than chart stuff. I tend to like chart music in Thailand (ballads and mid-tempo pop stuff). Listening to some Korean dance-pop stuff recently and a bit of it is still catchy without the bland influence of Western chart music, though some of it may succumb to that influence now.


----------



## violadude

Was "pop" music ever super amazing? Besides maybe Michael Jackson.


----------



## starry

Well yeh I think so, but it probably depends on what musical preference you have whether you are open to it potentially being on that level. If you prefer other types of music which are less about direct melody then you wouldn't think so much of pop music Some Michael Jackson is good pop but he is also just as much about soul/rnb style really, so it might be a limited view of pop.


----------



## neoshredder

violadude said:


> Was "pop" music ever super amazing? Besides maybe Michael Jackson.


60's pop I thought had some great moments. British Psychedelic Pop especially. Love, The Zombies, Kaleidoscope, The Beach Boys, The Kinks, and obviously the Beatles.


----------



## starry

All eras can have great moments, it just depends how much you look.


----------



## BurningDesire

pop isn't even a definable genre. o3o


----------



## Crudblud

Conflating "pop" with "top 40" is a bad idea.


----------



## starry

BurningDesire said:


> pop isn't even a definable genre. o3o


Neither is rock.


----------



## BurningDesire

starry said:


> Neither is rock.


Neither is classical, or any other genre then. o3o genres are pointless in music.


----------



## starry

Kind of, genres can be a starting point in some things but artists who are creative don't like to restrict themselves to a narrow range for marketing people or listeners who only feel comfortable within a narrow range.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

The music genre that I more hate is for me the worst music genre that exists: reggaeton, this music genre is popular in latin america and spain, you have to be grateful that this "music" is not popular in your countries, really.


----------



## millionrainbows

Opera is a real easy genre to hate. These opera fans around here are real lucky. We don't even bother to go to their sub-forums and threads, because we really don't care. That's true hate; apathy.


----------



## starry

Yeh that relates to what I said elsewhere where someone was hating on something and I suggested that they might actually have an interest in it but couldn't communicate that. If someone talks a lot about something even if just to hate on it they are betraying an interest even if they don't realise it.


----------



## elgar's ghost

OldFashionedGirl said:


> The music genre that I more hate is for me the worst music genre that exists: reggaeton, this music genre is popular in latin america and spain, you have to be grateful that this "music" is not popular in your countries, really.


Give it time. I like to think that the UK produces enough trash of its own but we're always on the lookout for niche markets.


----------



## Tristan

I love hating "screamo". It's truly terrible...


----------



## Garlic

What genre is this? 5 years on it still counts as the worst thing I've ever heard.


----------



## violadude

Garlic said:


> What genre is this? 5 years on it still counts as the worst thing I've ever heard.


Not worse than this.


----------



## Tristan

Garlic said:


> What genre is this? 5 years on it still counts as the worst thing I've ever heard.


It's called "crunkcore" and it is remotely related to screamo. Both genres of course are terrible...


----------



## Nevey

I love all kind of music but Electronic and Rap makes me want to burn something.


----------



## Schubussy

Electronic? Does that mean






or






or






or






I don't understand how you can make sweeping comments about something as vague as 'electronic'.


----------



## neoshredder

Yeah if you consider Tangerine Dream Electronic. The genre is too versatile to dislike it all. Krautrock ftw.


----------



## musicphotogAnimal

I must be getting old. Every time I hear that rap stuff...it makes me think that the genre name is missing a letter.


----------



## neoshredder

musicphotogAnimal said:


> I must be getting old. Every time I hear that rap stuff...it makes me think that the genre name is missing a letter.


No doubt it is missing a letter. Hope to see you around more often on the forum.


----------



## lupinix

rap

don't like country very much either though, christmas carols depends on which, I love the song cycle of Benjamin Britten


----------



## stevederekson

As has been mentioned, there is some rap that is brilliant. But, as classical listeners, our mental image of the hip-hop genre consists solely of the heavily marketed material we see on the charts.

Most of the good rap is quite old, and even back in the day it was not all that popular.


----------



## neoshredder

Rage Against the Machine is like the only rap/rock group I like. Though it feels like rock when then instruments are rock instruments. I don't think there will ever be anyone that can pull off that style like they did again though.


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

I will pretty much listen to any type of music with the exception of today's pop music. (One Direction, Justin Bieber, Nicki Minaj, etc.)


----------



## neoshredder

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> I will pretty much listen to any type of music with the exception of today's pop music. (One Direction, Justin Bieber, Nicki Minaj, etc.)


Do you listen to Indie Pop/Rock?


----------



## Tristan

Emo/screamo. Any whiny rock music with that horrible screaming it. I hate it and I love to hate it


----------



## PetrB

OTHER: ethnic Irish music. 
For me, "Irish Music" is a near ideal example of an oxymoron.

I don't hate it, it just grates and galls


----------



## Guest

I can't picture PetrB (or Mahlerian, for that matter) enjoying any non-classical music. They're too uptight and serious about their intelligent musics


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> I can't picture PetrB (or Mahlerian, for that matter) enjoying any non-classical music. They're too uptight and serious about their intelligent musics


Lol. Go straight to the Non-Christian music thread, fella. Hope you love the Ramayana Monkey Chant I posted there as much as I do... it severely rocks


----------



## Piwikiwi

neoshredder said:


> 60's pop I thought had some great moments. British Psychedelic Pop especially. Love, The Zombies, Kaleidoscope, The Beach Boys, The Kinks, and obviously the Beatles.


I.E. three chord trash.


----------



## Piwikiwi

Maybe you'll like Hiphop a bit more if it's in German with an orchestra


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> I can't picture PetrB (or Mahlerian, for that matter) enjoying any non-classical music. They're too uptight and serious about their intelligent musics


This is _only_ because you don't know me outside of this forum. Trust me on this.

This quote seems apt:
"I do not see why, when other people are entertained, I too should not sometimes be entertained; I know indeed that I really ought at every single moment to behave like my own monument; but it would be hypocritical of me to conceal the fact that I occasionally step down from my pedestal and enjoy light music." - Arnold Schoenberg


----------



## norman bates

Piwikiwi said:


> I.E. three chord trash.


I would not say that at least for the Beach boys, Brian Wilson wrote something more complex than three chords songs.


----------



## Schubussy

Who cares anyway? I'd rather listen to a really simple 2 chord Neil Young song than most needlessly complex, soulless prog metal.


----------



## lupinix

Schubussy said:


> Who cares anyway? I'd rather listen to a really simple 2 chord Neil Young song than most needlessly complex, soulless prog metal.


there is nothing wrong with simple and needlessly complex and soulless is stupid but I wonder which bands of progmetal you are refering to? (i dont know many so you good well be right)


----------



## Schubussy

lupinix said:


> there is nothing wrong with simple and needlessly complex and soulless is stupid but I wonder which bands of progmetal you are refering to? (i dont know many so you good well be right)


It's been many a year since I listened to much prog metal so I can't really remember the worst offenders. I remember Spiral Architect were a bit like that though (I'd listen to check but I'm at work and it might give away that I'm not doing anything :tiphat: )

EDIT: Or Francesco Fereri






zzzz


----------



## MozartEarlySymphonies

neoshredder said:


> Do you listen to Indie Pop/Rock?


If you consider albums like these indie pop/rock then yes, I do like indie pop/rock but I still prefer 80's rock. I'm still new to this genre but I'm enjoying it at first glance.


----------



## lupinix

Piwikiwi said:


> I.E. three chord trash.


I wonder if you have ever seriously listened to those bands? although being a great beatlefan I must admit some of their earlier simpler songs might be also sound a bit insincere to me (although I cant think of one that really has three chords, then Id rather think of much three chords punk music, which also has some really nice bands despite being simple) but they have also great songs like strawberry fields forever, penny lane, here comes the sun and while my guitar, which are to me maybe even more sincere than some classical music


----------



## Piwikiwi

lupinix said:


> I wonder if you have ever seriously listened to those bands? although being a great beatlefan I must admit some of their earlier simpler songs might be also sound a bit insincere to me (although I cant think of one that really has three chords, then Id rather think of much three chords punk music, which also has some really nice bands despite being simple) but they have also great songs like strawberry fields forever, penny lane, here comes the sun and while my guitar, which are to me maybe even more sincere than some classical music


I know these bands write songs with more than 3 chords but ai actually wanted to spark a discussion. A lot of people are really negative towards hiphop on this forum but often forget that jazz nuzicians reafted in almost exactly the same way to rock music. Just because you like that music doesn't mean I hat it has any aristic merit.

Sonny Rollins who might be he greatest tenor saxophonist who ever lived once collaborated with the rolling stones on one of their albums but demanded they didn't display his name because he was so embarrassed that he played with rock musicians.

I'm just using these examples to prove my point that I suspect that a lot of you are heavily biased towards 60's-70's pop/rock music for no other reason than it's mass appeal.

Don't get me wrong a lot of hiphop is terrible but some people here seem to disqualify it simply by a lac of understanding or even some racists under tones (I'm pointing to you siegfriedthingy).


----------



## Schubussy

Piwikiwi said:


> I know these bands write songs with more than 3 chords but ai actually wanted to spark a discussion. A lot of people are really negative towards hiphop on this forum but often forget that jazz nuzicians reafted in almost exactly the same way to rock music. Just because you like that music doesn't mean I hat it has any aristic merit.
> 
> Sonny Rollins who might be he greatest tenor saxophonist who ever lived once collaborated with the rolling stones on one of their albums but demanded they didn't display his name because he was so embarrassed that he played with rock musicians.


Just because jazz musicians can be pretentious doesn't mean it has no artistic merit.



> I'm just using these examples to prove my point that I suspect that a lot of you are heavily biased towards 60's-70's pop/rock music for no other reason than it's mass appeal.


I'm heavily biased towards it because it sounds great. You're talking to a group of people who listen to people like Einojuhani Rautavaara, not Nickleback. I'm sure most of us aren't too fussed about mass appeal.



> Don't get me wrong a lot of hiphop is terrible but some people here seem to disqualify it simply by a lac of understanding or even some racists under tones (I'm pointing to you siegfriedthingy).


You like some hip-hop though? Doesn't really make sense to me to criticise rock for being too simple and defend hip-hop.


----------



## KenOC

Schubussy said:


> Just because jazz musicians can be pretentious doesn't mean it has no artistic merit.


Beethoven was quite pretentious on occasion, but his music was pretty good.


----------



## DavidA

I have no least favourite musical genres, because when I don't like something I don't listen to it!


----------



## techniquest

I don't _love_ to hate anything, as dislike - and certainly hate - are not states that I relish. Pedantic bit over, there is music that I certainly dislike; generally these include 'cool' jazz, reggae, rap, 50's-style rock & roll, heavy metal and most country & western (only tolerable if driving through Arizona, and then only for effect). I find a lot of the ambient/new age music I've heard to be uninspired and about as pretentious as it's possible to be, but then there are other pieces that broadly fall into this category that I do like.
Even within the 'classical' arena, there are styles that I have never been able to warm to: sonatas, music for solo instruments, lieder, even quartet/quintet-type music. Also the recent trend for 'hip classical' performers leaves me cold (e.g: Andre Rieu, Katherine Jenkins, Russel Watson, etc)


----------



## lupinix

I don't think it's wise to look down on any kind of music frankly, the only real reason is that you don't like it, or because you have a good well explained reason for not liking it enough (for instance because you don't like it if theres only 3 chords, or because you don't like it having only 3 chords because that makes it too simple and unoriginal, or that you don't like it being so simple and unoriginal because it can't be sincere, or maybe you don't really care about it having 3 chords but can tell ftrom the three chords that its commercial and meant for nothing more than pleasing the mainstream, which you don't like) 
I think many rock artists have also their own opinion of what is "good" music without basing that on what the croud likes, personal expression might be important for certain bands, or even technical complexity (even though it might be in a complete different level), others who like classical music might find for instance scriabin, chopin, bartok, ligeti and xenakis great composers but look down on cage's indeterminism, or might like ravel and debussy and the group des six, prokofiev and a lot of modernists but look down on baroque music (for instance because they think free choice of variable number of chords after each other, structurized by repeating them a few times before going to others etc. better than the more free way of harmonisating in baroque music but where the chords should always form a progression, wherefore for instance something like V-II-III-VI-I would never occur).
Just because its simpler music and more people like it doesn't mean it can't be serious music, or sincere music, or even 'art' music, I know many people that listen to or create rock music (or electronic kinds for that matter, no hip hop ones though but Im willing to believe they exist) who really talk about music and musical aspects and opinions about them and whats music is about emotionally, only their musical need is different (I would nearly say "less" but before I do I will have to think a lot more about it)


----------



## lupinix

Piwikiwi said:


> I know these bands write songs with more than 3 chords but ai actually wanted to spark a discussion. A lot of people are really negative towards hiphop on this forum but often forget that jazz nuzicians reafted in almost exactly the same way to rock music. Just because you like that music doesn't mean I hat it has any aristic merit.


I don't like hip hop music, even though I was grown up in a time that was a lot more "cool" than rock music I like. I don't want to look down on it but I personally think hip hop is generally much less sincere (as far as I know, I'm open for songs that are more sincere though, I'm open to anything and don't usually look at styles when listening to a song or album, only reversed I will think of songs and albums when talking about styles), much less original in any way but text, which isn't my thing, and is technically also a little bit less interesting (which is compared to shostakovich or bartok maybe negligible but still, its not my main reason but it is why I'm irritated by it, its just a bit too repetitive for me). I like also like rap a lot more when I read it than when I hear it, some of it has real poetical value I think, by what I mean with less sincere might not be clear though as there is much hip hop/rap about personal emotions, but its just the whole mentality of being cool that dominates too much, and its a kind of attitude which just isn't me at all. I must also make clear I'm talking only about Rap/Hiphop music after at least 1997, I have heard once some tracks of very early Rap/Hiphop music (Im sorry that I cant tell the difference, I only know hiphop is also the culture with breakdance while rap is a style of "singing" used also in other kinds of music sometimes) and I liked those A LOT more. Also, Jazz has it's "weak" points too, compared to classical, many classical composers and listeners put jazz in the same boat as all popular music, and it might have a few things at which rockmusicians might think worse than their own music.



> I'm just using these examples to prove my point that I suspect that a lot of you are heavily biased towards 60's-70's pop/rock music for no other reason than it's mass appeal.


at the time I listened to it everybody I knew hated it except me, maybe this could have beenthe case with some people who were actually born before 1975 at last, I don't know, but not for me,



> Don't get me wrong a lot of hiphop is terrible but some people here seem to disqualify it simply by a lac of understanding or even some racists under tones (I'm pointing to you siegfriedthingy).


That is stupid if thats the case (I haven't read the posts to find examples and maybe I shouldn't because I don't want to judge anyone for doing that, but if thats the case, it is stupid), I agree, they should at least listen to it. I hate racists but I find it also strange because there are a lot of 'white rappers' even though most might not be, also there are many other kinds of really music that were originally "black", like for instance jazz, but also funk


----------



## Morimur

Let's be real: most popular 'music' is trash. Mind-numbingly repetitive, boring and badly recorded.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Let's be real most: most music of any sort is mediocre at best... if not "trash". Indeed, most "ART" of any genre is mediocre at best. It's the best in every genre that makes it all worthwhile.

:tiphat:


----------



## lupinix

Lope de Aguirre said:


> Let's be real: most popular 'music' is trash. Mind-numbingly repetitive, boring and badly recorded.


I find it kind of funny you mention "badly recorded", as I thought recording quality was something which is more important in popular music than any other kind (I don't know about all kinds of jazz though, most jazz I know is either from live performances or quite old) of music, with all those mixers and effects, I've never cared about that even before I came to know classical music. But I agree most popular music is crap though unfortunately, and all styles of pop have crap artist and albums and songs, but that also doesn't mean all are


----------



## lupinix

StlukesguildOhio said:


> Let's be real most: most music of any sort is mediocre at best... if not "trash". Indeed, most "ART" of any genre is mediocre at best. It's the best in every genre that makes it all worthwhile.
> 
> :tiphat:


couldn't have said that better


----------



## neoshredder

lupinix said:


> couldn't have said that better


But at the same time, not every genre we are comfortable with. Nor should we have to be comfortable with those styles that stand for almost everything we aren't.


----------



## hpowders

They are all tied as my least favorite "music" except for Cool Jazz and Christmas Carols, which are two of my favorites.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Piwikiwi said:


> Maybe you'll like Hiphop a bit more if it's in German with an orchestra


The most prominent part of the music is still that obnoxious bass that sounds like a return to the music from the primitive tribal age of mankind. But then hip hop would not be hip hop without it, would it?

Trying to make the German language sound like ebonics is a really bad idea. This language was meant for better things than that.

The lyrics are just some more of typical rapper bragadoccio: me-me-me-me, look at me I am so cool!


----------



## Itullian

What garbage....................


----------



## SiegendesLicht

And now YouTube keeps giving me recommendations based on my having watched that video...


----------



## norman bates

lupinix said:


> I find it kind of funny you mention "badly recorded", as I thought recording quality was something which is more important in popular music than any other kind


A lot of the most interesting popular music (popular meant in a broad way) I know is not only recorded badly, but sometimes one of the things that made it so interesting is exactly that, because the messy sound is the most fascinating part of it. 
I can't even imagine an album like Monoshock's Walk to the fire perfectly recorded.


----------



## Schubussy

norman bates said:


> A lot of the most interesting popular music (popular meant in a broad way) I know is not only recorded badly, but sometimes one of the things that made it so interesting is exactly that, because the messy sound is the most fascinating part of it.
> I can't even imagine an album like Monoshock's Walk to the fire perfectly recorded.


Yeah, 'bad' recording quality can make a great atmosphere. The whole genre of black metal is based on that. I'm going to have to get this Monoshock album, youtubing it now, sounds good.


----------



## norman bates

Schubussy said:


> Yeah, 'bad' recording quality can make a great atmosphere. The whole genre of black metal is based on that.


exactly, I'm not a great fan of that music but sometimes that's even the best part. Yesterday I was listening after years to the Carcass's first album (not black metal, but we're not very far) and I was thinking that what makes that album special is that terrible production.



Schubussy said:


> I'm going to have to get this Monoshock album, youtubing it now, sounds good.


It's an amazing album imho. And they are great fan of Sun Ra by the way


----------



## lupinix

neoshredder said:


> But at the same time, not every genre we are comfortable with. Nor should we have to be comfortable with those styles that stand for almost everything we aren't.


true, but I wonder if its "styles that for almost everything we aren't" or "people/composers/artists/songwriters/etc that stand for almost everything we aren't". In about every style there's at least 1 crazy one. Also there are a lot of musicians that you can't classify in a certain style that easy or that combine styles. I think styles are a bit square and don't have to say anything about the music or the feelings or the attitude of a song that is considered that style at all. At least for me


----------



## lupinix

SiegendesLicht said:


> The most prominent part of the music is still that obnoxious bass that sounds like a return to the music from the primitive tribal age of mankind. But then hip hop would not be hip hop without it, would it?
> 
> Trying to make the German language sound like ebonics is a really bad idea. This language was meant for better things than that.
> 
> The lyrics are just some more of typical rapper bragadoccio: me-me-me-me, look at me I am so cool!


Frankly Id rather listen to primitive tribal music, that would probably be interesting. This actually irritates me a bit. The german though, I think is less terrible than I mostly find that language, its actually kind of funny. The song also has something funny (I at least hope it isn't meant to be serious...) in a way,but it still irritates me.


----------



## lupinix

norman bates said:


> A lot of the most interesting popular music (popular meant in a broad way) I know is not only recorded badly, but sometimes one of the things that made it so interesting is exactly that, because the messy sound is the most fascinating part of it.
> I can't even imagine an album like Monoshock's Walk to the fire perfectly recorded.


yeah I know what you mean ^^


----------



## Schubussy

norman bates said:


> It's an amazing album imho. And they are great fan of Sun Ra by the way


I just bought it. I'd pretty much given up on looking for new rock music to listen to, but I love this.



> bass that sounds like a return to the music from the primitive tribal age of mankind


That sounds promising to me. If someone described music like that I'd head straight to youtube.


----------



## helpmeplslol

What genres would you call Lady Gaga/ Katy Perry/ Beyonce/ One Direction?


----------



## shangoyal

Progressive metal is mostly muscle-flexing old men bashing their instruments very mechanically and trying to feel cool about themselves. I do not enjoy it.

But all other genres have some gems, really. Even hip-hop, which is a big no-no for everybody here, going by the poll. I would want to say, don't make up your opinion about any genre based on what you hear on the radio with half your attention.


----------



## neoshredder

Progressive Metal>>>Hip-Hop


----------



## Piwikiwi

lupinix said:


> Frankly Id rather listen to primitive tribal music, that would probably be interesting. This actually irritates me a bit. The german though, I think is less terrible than I mostly find that language, its actually kind of funny. The song also has something funny (I at least hope it isn't meant to be serious...) in a way,but it still irritates me.


Well the lyrics are quite serious but the music video sure isn't



neoshredder said:


> Progressive Metal>>>Hip-Hop


Jazz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Progressive metal


----------



## lupinix

Piwikiwi said:


> Well the lyrics are quite serious but the music video sure isn't
> 
> Jazz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Progressive metal


So again its about lyrics, not about the actual music. Ive already admitted rap lyrics might have some poetic value thats why I rather read it than listen to it. Even then the attitude just isn't me


----------



## Piwikiwi

lupinix said:


> So again its about lyrics, not about the actual music. Ive already admitted rap lyrics might have some poetic value thats why I rather read it than listen to it. Even then the attitude just isn't me


Some do yes but I listened to a lot of hiphop and homophobia and misogyny are just very much a part of the macho culture. It is slowly changing but simply too slow.


----------



## lupinix

shangoyal said:


> Progressive metal is mostly muscle-flexing old men bashing their instruments very mechanically and trying to feel cool about themselves. I do not enjoy it.
> 
> But all other genres have some gems, really. Even hip-hop, which is a big no-no for everybody here, going by the poll. I would want to say, don't make up your opinion about any genre based on what you hear on the radio with half your attention.


If you would care to send some hiphop you really like in the musical side of the songs not only poetical, I'd be glad to listen to it with my full attention and interest, also Ive never said that all hiphop is just rubbish even in musical qualities, just that, considering all songs heard in these genres given that I have listened to (with full attention), I liked the hip hop ones least.

In exchange I could send you some progressive metal too, because I believe, or at least like to believe that ALL genres have their gems, thats also why I sincerely HOPE theres a lot of great hip hop music too, at least this is also the case with progressive metal, you just might not know the right ones (or maybe you just don't like the genre, for other reasons than you just mentioned because maybe that would be right for some bands - I must admit I don't know really a lot of progmetal and most progmetal I know is either half progrock or half alternative rock - but it isn't for all)


----------



## Guest

I've had "flings" with most of the main non-classical genres. The only exceptions are quite a lot of the "jazz" scene, and of course all of the "pop" scene since about 2000, none of which has ever sparked much enthusiasm. 

Major interests in the past were: "blues", "rockabilly" (I just love Gene Vincent), "pop" (mostly of the late 50s, 60's & 70s, some 80's), "progressive rock" (big PF fan), "hard rock" (especially Jimi Hendrix, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin), metal (most of it), electronic (some of it, e.g. Tangerine Dream), R&B & Soul (some of it).

Over the past 15 years, non-classical has become far less important. Interest in classical music has taken over almost completely, with the first 5 years kind of groping around in various ways, the next 5 years building up a respectable collection, the last 5 years getting on top of it all as much as possible and filling out a few gaps.


----------



## neoshredder

Piwikiwi said:


> Well the lyrics are quite serious but the music video sure isn't
> 
> Jazz>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Progressive metal


I never could get into Jazz. I find Classical Music way more accessible. So does my family. But some parts of Progressive Metal is quite accessible. They all don't try to play like Dream Theater. Nothing wrong with Dream Theater. But they do tend to show off a little too much. I tend to prefer bands like Stratovarius, Royal Hunt, early Symphony X, Shadow Gallery, Edguy, and etc. Some of these bands are heavily influenced by Classical Music. Progressive Metal is a pretty versatile field.


----------



## lupinix

Piwikiwi said:


> Some do yes but I listened to a lot of hiphop and homophobia and misogyny are just very much a part of the macho culture. It is slowly changing but simply too slow.


Im glad it changes though. And I don't like macho at all anyway


----------



## Piwikiwi

lupinix said:


> Im glad it changes though. And I don't like macho at all anyway







I would have never expected a song like this would sell well. Gladly it does.


----------



## shangoyal

lupinix said:


> If you would care to send some hiphop you really like in the musical side of the songs not only poetical, I'd be glad to listen to it with my full attention and interest, also Ive never said that all hiphop is just rubbish even in musical qualities, just that, considering all songs heard in these genres given that I have listened to (with full attention), I liked the hip hop ones least.
> 
> In exchange I could send you some progressive metal too, because I believe, or at least like to believe that ALL genres have their gems, thats also why I sincerely HOPE theres a lot of great hip hop music too, at least this is also the case with progressive metal, you just might not know the right ones (or maybe you just don't like the genre, for other reasons than you just mentioned because maybe that would be right for some bands - I must admit I don't know really a lot of progmetal and most progmetal I know is either half progrock or half alternative rock - but it isn't for all)


Yeah, listen to the album 36 Chambers by Wu Tang Clan. You know, the attitude in hip-hop music is actually quite natural - I mean it's not very well thought out music, but mostly it is music which comes out naturally or organically from the musician's culture. So that makes hip-hop kind of hit and miss. Progmetal is probably more even, but it has an attitude which I don't really like. It could be that I am fascinated with gangsters and people who live less than privileged lives. I don't know.


----------



## norman bates

neoshredder said:


> I never could get into Jazz. I find Classical Music way more accessible.


Do you think that something like this is not accessible?





Consider this: prog metal is just a sub sub genre of rock. And in rock music you have tons of different things. Jazz has the same variety and fifty years more of music. There's a lot of great jazz that is very accessible and fun.


----------



## Guest

norman bates said:


> Consider this: prog metal is just a sub sub genre of rock. And in rock music you have tons of different things. Jazz has the same variety and fifty years more of music. There's a lot of great jazz that is very accessible and fun.


The way I classify rock and metal are, with some of my favorite bands as examples :

Rock

•	Alternative & Grunge (R.E.M & Radiohead)
•	Hard rock (Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix)
•	New wave (Blondie, Police)
•	Progressive (Pink Floyd, King Crimson)
•	Punk rock (Stranglers, Sex Pistols)
•	"Other" (Cream, Queen, Velvet Underground)

Metal

•	Hair-glam (Alice Cooper)
•	Death metal (Death)
•	Power-prog (Iron Maiden)
•	Speed-thrash (Pantera)
•	Symphonic power (Epica)
•	"Other" (Black Sabbath)


----------



## lupinix

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, listen to the album 36 Chambers by Wu Tang Clan. You know, the attitude in hip-hop music is actually quite natural - I mean it's not very well thought out music, but mostly it is music which comes out naturally or organically from the musician's culture. So that makes hip-hop kind of hit and miss. Progmetal is probably more even, but it has an attitude which I don't really like. It could be that I am fascinated with gangsters and people who live less than privileged lives. I don't know.


Thank you, I will listen, not now though because it is a whole album, but I appreciate that even more and will take my time for it 

Well I personally don't like attitudes at all, unfortunately many non-classical music has some kind of attitude that "goes natural" with it (for instance much Jazz has a kind of "witty" attitude, Rock has usually something rebelish and an urge for freedom, much Dance music is about being cool or popular, at least this is the way I hear it and at least some musicians in these styles think the same), even some classical, but it also stands in the way of the actual music imo, thats why I like classical, especially composers like chopin, rachmaninov, scriabin, tchaikovsky, mahler among others because to me their music is to my experience "free of attitude" and therefor more true to their personal desires and emotions, like I also don't like it when people have strong attitudes, it is like playing a role in a film.

The attitude of rockmusic is something I can connect better to personally though because of the urge of freedom and feeling suppressed (this might also be the case in hip hop and in fact in MANY kinds of music though the attitudes that come from it are different) and having a kind of "rebelish" need are things I can recognize very well, even though I still think attitudes stand in the way of being yourself as much as doing everything "good", and maybe even more than being shy and insecure or even self loathing because of certain things that happened (which unfortunately aren't attitudes so its more difficult to not be like this)

The attitude of rap music as I feel it, is hugely something like "watch me, I'm cool, I'm macho, I'm much better than you", so it has something competitive and showing off about it, on top of having to be cool in a way, at least to me, maybe this is because there is a lot of rap music which is made by really very normal people that wanted to make an impression on each other, and that the "real and actual" rap music is a lot more sincere, in that case I'm hoping you have just recommended me an example of that kind  I understand about you not liking the attitude progmetal, I guess its similar to me just not liking the general attitude in the rap music I know, because its in many ways the opposite of how I am naturally, even though I also like experiencing art from unheard or suppressed or less fortunate kinds of people.

Being a composer and knowing how it feels to make music makes saying anything about the "not very well thought out music" probably, because it isn't the case that I can't like music that is "less thought out", but maybe I talk too much about this because I do think you understand when I say I personally rather read rap than listen to it (without paying any attention to the text for instance)?


----------



## lupinix

norman bates said:


> Do you think that something like this is not accessible?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider this: prog metal is just a sub sub genre of rock. And in rock music you have tons of different things. Jazz has the same variety and fifty years more of music. There's a lot of great jazz that is very accessible and fun.


I believe jazz has even more variaties! though as Im more familiar with rock I can see the differences better

and I like the song you post


----------



## shangoyal

Yeah, I like hip-hop precisely because it is made apparently by normal people. They are normal people but they are more talented than the rest. Classical music is of course the best music - probably because what classical we listen to is mostly the best out of all that was created. It's not music from the here and now - so we don't encounter that much mediocrity as we do with other, more modern styles.

So, I guess, here it's just a matter of taste 

Anything you can suggest from progmetal?


----------



## lupinix

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, I like hip-hop precisely because it is made apparently by normal people. They are normal people but they are more talented than the rest. Classical music is of course the best music - probably because what classical we listen to is mostly the best out of all that was created. It's not music from the here and now - so we don't encounter that much mediocrity as we do with other, more modern styles.
> 
> So, I guess, here it's just a matter of taste
> 
> Anything you can suggest from progmetal?


With normal I don't mean mediocrity, just people that aren't strange or weird or looked down upon
Well I like Tool, especially Vicarious and right in two, some songs by system of a down (if you still see this really as progmetal) like chop suey, also opeth to a certain degree. I could say a few more bands but if I am really honest I think someone who is more into metal music would give you much better examples. I have loved progressive rock for a long time but have never really explored the metal side of it very well because I became more interested in classical than everything else


----------



## neoshredder

Check out Royal Hunt and Stratovarius. They are very innovative for that genre imo. Not about showing off. It's emotional stuff with cllassical influences. Royal Hunt is like Bach with anger.


----------



## hpowders

lupinix said:


> With normal I don't mean mediocrity, just people that aren't strange or weird or looked down upon
> Well I like Tool, especially Vicarious and right in two, some songs by system of a down (if you still see this really as progmetal) like chop suey, also opeth to a certain degree. I could say a few more bands but if I am really honest I think someone who is more into metal music would give you much better examples. I have loved progressive rock for a long time but have never really explored the metal side of it very well because I became more interested in classical than everything else


Otherwise, I would be the most normal guy around!!!


----------



## Berlioznestpasmort

The distaste for Christmas Carols is very interesting, nearly 27% at this writing. Particularly so, as a goodly percentage of those could count as classical music. Perhaps only the popular "Jingle Bells" jingles are intended here - most of those are really nothing more than Christmas commercials. But there are so many other wonderful ones, it pains me to see this. 

I used to listen to an all-night (as late as I could hang in there) jazz program hosted by Harry Abraham (RIP) - he was a staunch advocate of Christmas Carols done-up in all the myriad ways jazz has to offer and he would often play jazzy carols smack dab in the middle of summer, because he said that the Christmas message should be more than merely seasonal. I was and am sympathetic to that point of view, but it doesn't look like it would appeal to a sizeable portion of responders to this poll!


----------



## violadude

lupinix said:


> Thank you, I will listen, not now though because it is a whole album, but I appreciate that even more and will take my time for it
> 
> Well I personally don't like attitudes at all, unfortunately many non-classical music has some kind of attitude that "goes natural" with it (for instance much Jazz has a kind of "witty" attitude, Rock has usually something rebelish and an urge for freedom, much Dance music is about being cool or popular, at least this is the way I hear it and at least some musicians in these styles think the same), even some classical, but it also stands in the way of the actual music imo, thats why I like classical, especially composers like chopin, rachmaninov, scriabin, tchaikovsky, mahler among others because to me their music is to my experience "free of attitude" and therefor more true to their personal desires and emotions, like I also don't like it when people have strong attitudes, it is like playing a role in a film.
> 
> The attitude of rockmusic is something I can connect better to personally though because of the urge of freedom and feeling suppressed (this might also be the case in hip hop and in fact in MANY kinds of music though the attitudes that come from it are different) and having a kind of "rebelish" need are things I can recognize very well, even though I still think attitudes stand in the way of being yourself as much as doing everything "good", and maybe even more than being shy and insecure or even self loathing because of certain things that happened (which unfortunately aren't attitudes so its more difficult to not be like this)
> 
> The attitude of rap music as I feel it, is hugely something like "watch me, I'm cool, I'm macho, I'm much better than you", so it has something competitive and showing off about it, on top of having to be cool in a way, at least to me, maybe this is because there is a lot of rap music which is made by really very normal people that wanted to make an impression on each other, and that the "real and actual" rap music is a lot more sincere, in that case I'm hoping you have just recommended me an example of that kind  I understand about you not liking the attitude progmetal, I guess its similar to me just not liking the general attitude in the rap music I know, because its in many ways the opposite of how I am naturally, even though I also like experiencing art from unheard or suppressed or less fortunate kinds of people.
> 
> Being a composer and knowing how it feels to make music makes saying anything about the "not very well thought out music" probably, because it isn't the case that I can't like music that is "less thought out", but maybe I talk too much about this because I do think you understand when I say I personally rather read rap than listen to it (without paying any attention to the text for instance)?


I relate to what you're saying. It took me a while to get past the "attitude" in most non-classical musics and just listen to the music as it is without the cultural baggage.


----------



## Guest

I'm not saying it's hate but let's just say reggae doesn't push any of my buttons.


----------



## Harmonie

For me it's definitely country. Don't get me wrong, I don't "love" to hate anything. I want to keep an open-mind, but country makes me cringe every single time I hear it, and it doesn't matter whether it's 'classic' country or 'new' country. I just really don't like the way it sounds. I don't like the way they sing it, I don't like the way they play the instruments, etc.

It's a bit odd, though - I can't say I hate country-influenced rock and folk. In fact, I sometimes love it (John Denver's music is so beautiful). But plain country I just can't stand.

There are other genres that I don't listen to, like pretty much anything electronic, rap, hip hop, etc. But when I think of a genre that I just flat out do not like, it's country. I tolerate everything else, but when country is on the radio at a restaurant I go to, I want to leave.


----------



## Morimur

I voted for everything. Boo-urns.


----------



## norman bates

At this point it would be interesting to see a thread where the fans of a certain genre suggest an album, a song or an artist that they think could "convert" those who don't like that genre.


----------



## neoshredder

norman bates said:


> At this point it would be interesting to see a thread where the fans of a certain genre suggest an album, a song or an artist that they think could "convert" those who don't like that genre.


What would be a good title for that thread? Youtube Videos to Convert Listeners to Other Genres?


----------



## neoshredder

Neo-Classical Metal


----------



## norman bates

neoshredder said:


> What would be a good title for that thread? Youtube Videos to Convert Listeners to Other Genres?


Something like that, I would include also albums and artists but you've got the idea. If you like it, go ahead!


----------



## starry

shangoyal said:


> Yeah, I like hip-hop precisely because it is made apparently by normal people.


Couldn't you say that generally about most popular music though (with just a few exceptions like jazz). It's the very fact virtually everyone can have a go that gives it that rich variety and direct appeal. The downside being or course that there's an awful lot of mediocrity you have to sift through.

With hip-hop I think it can be more about the attitude and energy, in that sense it relates to earlier things like punk.


----------



## DeepR

I don't see how anyone can dislike a nice piece of ambient music. It's the least obtrusive music there is.


----------



## starry

Some ambient music either just doesn't go anywhere or doesn't have a hypnotic concentration. So that kind could be dislikeable in a boring way if someone doesn't want something that just sounds nice like shallow superficial background music.


----------



## Blake

Love to hate, eh? I think we call that a demon.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I had a most unexpected encounter with rap culture today. This morning I went to the local office of DHL, an extremely fast, efficient and expensive German-based express mail delivery service. Well, there was a TV in the office that ran a non-stop DHL commercial - accompanied by rap music! - which I had to listen to all of the five minutes it took them to find my package. What rap has to do with express mail delivery or just any kind of efficiency and well-done work, is beyond me. Judging by the music, you would rather expect your package to be stolen, vandalized, searched through for "bling-bling" or have graffiti scribbled on it


----------



## Serge

I think they call it "political correctness".


----------



## Antiquarian

I can't stand today's country music. I enjoy the old-timey stuff, like Ernest Tubb, Hank Snow, Doc Watson, Roy Acuff ect. But ever since the late 70's this music has embraced a rock sensibility that increasingly has blurred the lines between the genres. As for Rap, I can't relate to the subject matter (living in the projects, gang warfare, drugs, illegitimacy, ). If music has a purpose it is to uplift the human spirit, set the emotions on fire, and spark the imagination. For me, rap and new country do none of these things for me, and consequently I have no use for them.


----------



## Bimperl

Cool Jazz, and by a very wide margin. The dissonance is downright agitating and I believe it's been best described as:
8 different musicians playing 8 different tunes on 8 different instruments, simultaneously.

Probably wouldn't be _as_ bad if so many restaurants and stores didn't have it blaring. It's like chalk on a blackboard to me.

After that, pretty much anything dissonant and too repetitious, and lacking melody.


----------



## norman bates

Bimperl said:


> Cool Jazz, and by a very wide margin. The dissonance is downright agitating and I believe it's been best described as:
> 8 different musicians playing 8 different tunes on 8 different instruments, simultaneously.
> 
> Probably wouldn't be _as_ bad if so many restaurants and stores didn't have it blaring. It's like chalk on a blackboard to me.
> 
> After that, pretty much anything dissonant and too repetitious, and lacking melody.


are you sure you mean cool jazz and not free jazz?


----------



## Bimperl

norman bates said:


> are you sure you mean cool jazz and not free jazz?


Oops  Please forgive my ignorance?

I believe what I'm referring to is typically called "Smooth" Jazz. Sorry about that. :cheers:


----------



## norman bates

Bimperl said:


> Oops  Please forgive my ignorance?
> 
> I believe what I'm referring to is typically called "Smooth" Jazz. Sorry about that. :cheers:


smooth jazz is banal instrumental and melodic pop music, like this (often it's not even jazz), basically is the on the opposite side of your idea of "8 different musicians playing 8 different tunes on 8 different instruments, simultaneously"





while this is free


----------



## Varick

Metal, particularly anything post mid '90s. Death/Thrash metal is the worst when they scream and you can't understand a word they are saying. I do find it funny how so many metal musicians enjoy and I've even met a number who are trained in classical music.

Country is the other genre that makes my skin crawl. But I figured out what it is mainly: It's the twang accent as they sing. I can sit down all day and converse with someone who speaks with a heavy drawl (I have family from the south), so that's not the issue. I thought it was the slide guitar and the music, but when I hear artists like Sting, Mark Knopfler and such do a "country" style song, I don't have a problem with it. It's singing in the twang that gets me.

But I think the great Bob Newhart said it best when asked if he likes country music: _"I don't like country music, but I don't mean to denigrate those who do. And for the people who like country music, denigrate means 'put down'."_

Varick


----------



## norman bates

Varick said:


> But I think the great Bob Newhart said it best when asked if he likes country music: _"I don't like country music, but I don't mean to denigrate those who do. And for the people who like country music, denigrate means 'put down'."_
> 
> Varick




It must be said however that some of the greatest and most harmonically sophisticated jazz players ever like Lenny Breau or Jimmy Wyble were also country players.


----------



## lupinix

norman bates said:


> smooth jazz is banal instrumental and melodic pop music, like this (often it's not even jazz), basically is the on the opposite side of your idea of "8 different musicians playing 8 different tunes on 8 different instruments, simultaneously"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while this is free


 I like the second one


----------



## Delilah

Most genres on this list are good and some are tolerable. I chose rap even though some of it is nice (Eminem is fun!) but overall all the cursing really makes my skin crawl. I listen to music to feel better, rap makes me feel extremely aggressive and agitated :/


----------



## Morimur

I hate music devoid of worthwhile creativity. This includes most pop, rock, hip-hop, etc.


----------



## Blake

Lope de Aguirre said:


> I hate music devoid of worthwhile creativity. This includes most pop, rock, hip-hop, etc.


"Worthwile" leaves quite an empty void in meaning….


----------

